# Premiership 08-09 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 4, 2008)

Arsenal v Manchester United
 08/11/2008 12:45 GMT
  2.75 3.10 2.40 All Bets (24) 
Wigan v Stoke
 08/11/2008 12:45 GMT
  1.75 3.40 4.20 All Bets (23) 
Hull v Bolton
 08/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (23) 
Sunderland v Portsmouth
 08/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (24) 
West Ham v Everton
 08/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.45 3.20 2.65 All Bets (24) 
Liverpool v West Bromwich
 08/11/2008 17:30 GMT
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (25) 
Blackburn v Chelsea
 09/11/2008 13:30 GMT
  6.50 3.90 1.45 All Bets (25) 
Aston Villa v Middlesbrough
 09/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (25) 
Manchester City v Tottenham
 09/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (25) 
Fulham v Newcastle
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (24)


----------

